

Silicon Valley Group's Political Effort Causes Uproar - mrgordon
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/09/technology/fwdus-raises-uproar-with-advocacy-tactics.html?pagewanted=all

======
mrgordon
I am extremely disappointed that major technology executives and investors are
pouring millions of dollars into advertisements supporting Keystone XL and
other terrible causes as some sort of twisted political alliance to get
immigration reform passed. It is shameful to the entire Silicon Valley
ecosystem and any supposed "progress" that it stands for.

